# Man this place is dead



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Where did everybody go?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Sounds like a regular season game in Charlotte.... :drums:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Charlotte_______, welcome back!

You now may want to change your avatar, since Morrison is now in the Lakers roster.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Zuca said:


> Hey Charlotte_______, welcome back!
> 
> You now may want to change your avatar, since Morrison is now in the Lakers roster.


want him back? we're keeping brown though!


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

I'd rather have Brown as well.


----------

